# Male puppy aggression



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Are either of them neutered? Sometimes there can be aggression from neutered dogs towards unneutered ones.

How old are they? Could it be possible that Max is playing rudely and is being corrected? Sometimes pups get too caught up in the play and start crossing the line from play to rudeness (jumping on the backs of the other dogs, getting in their faces, etc).


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

fostermom said:


> Are either of them neutered? Sometimes there can be aggression from neutered dogs towards unneutered ones.
> 
> How old are they? Could it be possible that Max is playing rudely and is being corrected? Sometimes pups get too caught up in the play and start crossing the line from play to rudeness (jumping on the backs of the other dogs, getting in their faces, etc).


Neither of them are neutered and they're both eight months old. I think Fetch might be older than Max by a few weeks.

I watch Max like a hawk when he plays, because he can be rambunctious, but this particular incident didn't involve him being particularly rude. He had been running around with Sasha, the Pitbull, so he was pretty chilled. They just started playing nicely and then Fetch pinned him down. When they started playing, his owner actually said "hmmm, we'd better watch these two, it sounds like it could get bad". 

Fetch is definitely the aggressor in the situation - his owner has told me before that he's aggressive with dogs on leashes, and after she pulled him off she was quite upset and said this isn't the first time it's happened. 

I have heard that bad breeding can cause these types of problems - how prevalent is that?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not terribly prevalent in the breed, but it can happen. I have come across a few dog aggressive goldens in the time I have been involved in rescue. Generally they weren't socialized properly or were poorly bred. But I have two poorly bred goldens (rescues) who are both fabulous temperament-wise. So it can be hit or miss. I'd just avoid Fetch in the future, personally.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would protect your dog from having this experience. Some dogs make poor decisions in social pressure cookers like dog parks, and Fetch sounds like he is becoming one of them, but his owners havent faced facts yet. Since there was no mark on your dog, Fetch does have good bite inhibiton- he could have done damage. Yet, it is still a significant experience for your dog to have his submissive offerings ignored, and not a good experience. Some dogs are bullies, and get some reward/ thrill from it; others are insecure and overreact.


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

fostermom said:


> It's not terribly prevalent in the breed, but it can happen. I have come across a few dog aggressive goldens in the time I have been involved in rescue. Generally they weren't socialized properly or were poorly bred. But I have two poorly bred goldens (rescues) who are both fabulous temperament-wise. So it can be hit or miss. I'd just avoid Fetch in the future, personally.


I don't want Max to be neurotic and scared of other GRs because of this bad experience, but there are lots of lovely ones that he plays with and who are friendly so I don't think that's too much of a concern.

I know I avoid people I don't like, so I think avoiding Fetch is definitely the only option. Sad, but unavoidable. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would protect your dog from having this experience. Some dogs make poor decisions in social pressure cookers like dog parks, and Fetch sounds like he is becoming one of them, but his owners havent faced facts yet. Since there was no mark on your dog, Fetch does have good bite inhibiton- he could have done damage. Yet, it is still a significant experience for your dog to have his submissive offerings ignored, and not a good experience. Some dogs are bullies, and get some reward/ thrill from it; others are insecure and overreact.


I absolutely agree with it being a significant experience. I've read about dogs developing a fear of other dogs based on negative social interactions and I don't want Max to become fearful or aggressive because his social cues are ignored. 

I don't want to be that owner who molly-coddles her dog, and dogs need to learn manners from experience, but I definitely think there is a line that should not be crossed and that it's our job to protect our dogs in certain situations. I'm normally a "get back on the horse" kind of person, but I don't think that mentality works for dogs. 

Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Your Max sounds exactly like our last dog Buddy. He was so gentle and submissive. For that very reason he was occasionally picked on in the park. By more aggressive dogs, they tend to take advantage of their good nature. They tend to sense that they are passive. I could never figure out why. Be grateful that you have a good natured boy.


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

janababy said:


> Your Max sounds exactly like our last dog Buddy. He was so gentle and submissive. For that very reason he was occasionally picked on in the park. By more aggressive dogs, they tend to take advantage of their good nature. They tend to sense that they are passive. I could never figure out why. Be grateful that you have a good natured boy.


The irony is that I have been told by quite a few people that Max is "very dominant" which I find very irritating. He's a confident, happy dog but not dominant at all. And he is *very* gentle with little puppies, and small dogs (but loves playing all-out with his big buddies). 

He's been in quite a few situations where bigger dogs have gone for him, and he's gone into submissive mode, and the bigger dogs just pin him and don't let him move - of course the owners generally stand there, dumbly and Max won't come when I call him because he's too busy trying not to be attacked. 

I initially thought that Max must be giving off rude vibes or something - but I think it's definitely a case of older (and possibly more insecure dogs) taking advantage of his good nature and basically being bullies. 

I am *very* glad that I have such a gentle boy - it's not nice being the "person with the aggressive dog" at the dog park.


----------

